# Hey Ho Sekai no Owari (End of the World)



## DrunkZombie (Aug 20, 2018)

For you, I'll sing this song
Please stay, it won't last long
Years after we are long gone
The meaning will stay strong

Silence is what this song's about
Numb to the world all around
But I will sing of this place
Hoping it finds you some way

People needing to be saved
Scream out for help every day
But we grow numb to the sounds
And feelings slowly start to drown

The first time, we can hear a voice
But soon it all becomes noise
Fading to silence in the end
I know it doesn't make sense...

When sound all ceases to exist
People think that means happiness
And all the sounds that used to be
Are all just noise to you and me

The cries of help disappear
The silence numbs all of our ears
And when we stop listening
Those screams stop meaning anything

Don't you let your heart grow numb to everyone
Oh child, listen to the "sound of silence"
Saving someone else means saving yourself
It's true, and I'm sure you know it too

When you hear an "SOS"
Answering it becomes a test
It can give the life you lead
A meaning that you'd never seen

So don't resist a call for help
Cause in the end it will tell you
How to treasure yourself
And not be alone

It might seem a little strange
To share this song this way
But I know what I must do
Is share the meaning with you

All this I learned from someone
Who spent his life among
People screaming out for help
Doing everything to reach out
Don't you let your heart grow numb to everyone
Oh child, listen to the "sound of silence"
Saving someone else means saving yourself
It's true, and I'm sure you know it too
Don't you let your heart grow numb to everyone
Oh child, listen to the "sound of silence"
Saving someone else means saving yourself
It's true, and I'm sure you know it too
Now I'd like to thank you for staying by my side...


----------

